# Help setting up my first grow area.



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello! Newbie "grower" here. I just need a bit of help setting up my first grow room, some recommendations and advice!

I have a closet that is 4 feet tall x 2 and 1 half feet wide by 2 and 1 half feet deep. It does not have a door and is open. I want to grow 1-2 plants only and keep them on the smaller side (at least for now). I was wondering if the open doorway would pose an issue, and if so how I would go about fixing this. I was also curious how I could effectively fan and carbon filter the area with it being open. I have already painted the walls with reflective white paint at the advice of a buddy.

I was also considering either a 400 watt HPS system or a 150 watt HPS system supported by CFL's on the side. I would like to keep the grow on the cheaper side and low maintenance if at all possible.

I currently have some local organic soil, gro bags and a nutrient kit from General Organics. I've been reading up on LST/trimming and how to keep the plants in my confined space.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 29, 2013)

you're in the right place---welcome aboard---best reflective white paint believe it or not is flat white---you prolly want a door---need to think about how you can circulate fresh air thru the space---keeping in mind of cooling/heating issues---imo you should get a 1k hps light with a adjustable digital ballast to grow into---don't forget a timer---you can water by hand with a can---but also keep in mind the floor WILL get wet and soil on it at some point and you likely want to consider some sort of protective barrier for the floor---look forward to seeing some pics of you progress---happy trails


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

I actually currently rent; and am unable to get a door, could I make a board or something in order cover up the plant during it's dark cycle?

I'm also not in the market for a 1k hps, that is way too big for my needs and vastly beyond what I'm willing to spend from what I've seen. Plus wouldn't this be a huge heat output? At least from what I've read/am reading?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 29, 2013)

i am told that 1k is similarly priced these days---the adjustable will allow you to tone down to 400 for that space---if you get a decent light it is gonna generate heat---air circulation is key as it impacts everything in your space


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

All the 1000 watt HPS kits I'm looking at are way more expensive then a 150 watt and some CFL's or a 400 watt. The cheapest I see a 1000 watt is $250 without shipping. I can get a 450 watt for $117, or a 150 watt for $57.

Is their any particular reason I would want to get this super system just to tone it down?

Also with air flow and circulation I'm at a bit of a loss; I don't completely understand how to generate a good air flow and was wondering what sort of fan I would need and how I would go about placing it/them.

I would need something that can be plugged into a wall as I'm not supposed to do any sort of electrical modifications.

*edit* I'm also extremely concerned about the small. Can anyone help me with how I would carbon filter this area?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 29, 2013)

being a renter you might reconsider the grow idea cause you will likely need to make some modifications---summer is close---this is a great time of year to start scouting a SW facing slope off the beaten path---if you are committed then there is pretty much everything that you need to read right here at marp to get you rolling---check it out---there are very informative stickies at the beginning of each category---peace


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm okay to make light modifications and I know the landlord will never be around to discover my project. I was just hoping i could somehow setup this space with little actual modifications to the building.

I would also have nowhere outside to attempt an outside grow. I live in a mid-level city with not much nature around.


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

could I setup something with a rubbermaid grow box in the area?


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2013)

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> could I setup something with a rubbermaid grow box in the area?




Micro grows are tough...you would need to do some heavy training on the plants to keep them small enough.


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd like to just grow in the closet but the whole setting it up thing is over whelming and I have no idea how to set-up the closet so it's enclosed and properly circulated/odor proofed.


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

Could I construct a white board cover for the open part of the room and somehow make holes for some sort of ventilation? Right now thankfully money is not a huge deal as I'm getting a nice big tax return and looking to do the project right.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 29, 2013)

For that space you need a 400 watt light and an exhaust fan and filter, theres no easier way imo, you could get a tent or wait and scope out some nice outdoor spots for this summer, but those are your choices i can see.


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm okay with needing an exhaust fan and filter, a 400 watt light and all. I'm willing to spend the money to do it right.

I'm just worried about enclosing in the area and how I would do it.

Once again; outdoor is not an option I live in a medium-sized city with really no woods or anything around.


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2013)

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> Could I construct a white board cover for the open part of the room and somehow make holes for some sort of ventilation? Right now thankfully money is not a huge deal as I'm getting a nice big tax return and looking to do the project right.



Then I would do like dman said and look into a tent. You have to provide a total dark period of 12 hours a day. Uninterrupted. A white board with holes just won't cut it. Three basic things you need are enough lumens, ventilation and a the ability to create an uninterrupted dark period. Maybe look into Autos, although I am not a fan of them. Unless you get a carbon filter you are going to have odor problems as well. This is not a cheap hobby.


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm okay with a carbon filter also; if I get a tent can I get one with ventilation included? 

Also what size tent would I be looking for? It would have to fit in the 4 x 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 closet as it's really my only suitable space.


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2013)

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> I'm okay with a carbon filter also; if I get a tent can I get one with ventilation included?
> 
> Also what size tent would I be looking for? It would have to fit in the 4 x 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 closet as it's really my only suitable space.




Tents provide the holes for you venting and they have a passive intake at the bottom. Go to the indoor section and look for the Tent Growers thread. It has pics of people's set ups so you can get an idea. They come in various sizes.


----------



## The_Rice_Kang (Jan 29, 2013)

awesome thanks for the advice, I would still need a fan for the inside correct?  also would I be able to find a tent that small most of the ones I see are huge.


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is a link to it>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857


----------



## HelioCenturion (Feb 6, 2013)

The_Rice_Kang said:
			
		

> Hello! Newbie "grower" here. I just need a bit of help setting up my first grow room, some recommendations and advice!
> 
> I have a closet that is 4 feet tall x 2 and 1 half feet wide by 2 and 1 half feet deep. It does not have a door and is open. I want to grow 1-2 plants only and keep them on the smaller side (at least for now). I was wondering if the open doorway would pose an issue, and if so how I would go about fixing this. I was also curious how I could effectively fan and carbon filter the area with it being open. I have already painted the walls with reflective white paint at the advice of a buddy.
> 
> ...




Hey dude, I say that you build a tent to your own specifications... All the rest will cost you $ (that you need to spend) but you can eliminate the problem of having a light tight box.... PVC is really cheap, and you could order Mylar/ Black Oxford/ Duck Cloth wholesale, and either staple or glue the cloth together..... and create a "tent" that fits your "frame"... then youll have the cash to buy an "Inline Fan" for circulation, and some "Carbon Filters" for the smell...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 6, 2013)

A little help from homedepot is all u need to fit a door on your room, get the size and they can cut ur door and u don't need to buy a full sheet of ply wood to do this. They sell small peices.  Buy some hinges and a lock of some sort, then u can put in holes for small exhaust or intake fan. 
If renting a tent is the best way to grow so u don't mess with others property in modification..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm with Flying High.  Either buy a door that will fit--go to places like the Habitat for Humanity Restore place or make one.  Then you can put any kind of hole you want in the door for ventilation.


----------



## newfish70 (Feb 13, 2013)

thinking of starting my own grow room concealed problem is the area I intend to use is apx 1mx2mx2.2m high only intended to grow 2-4 just to see how things go also intending on purchasing a grow kit tent,lights,fans etc any suggestions 1st time grower any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## lucyming (Mar 29, 2013)

I would still need a fan for the inside correct?

__________________________________________________
SPAM REMOVED


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2013)

You always want at least 1 fan on the inside to keep the air moving. And depending on the size of the grow-space, you may need more than 1. I use 5x5 tents and I have 1 oscillating fan that blows under the canopy of the plants and another oscillating fan that is hanging from the top of the tent to blow across the tops of the plants. Keeping the air moving a lot in the space is vital to the health of the plants, and it helps to strengthen the bud carrying stems so that they don't fall over under the weight of larger buds.


----------

